# My 36 project



## bentwoody66 (Aug 28, 2015)

Been working on getting all this dag-nabbit spray paint off. Coming along nicely












All kind of surprises showing up!


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you, lot of elbow grease


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 29, 2015)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 29, 2015)

looking good


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2015)

Hot-dang, what a nice ole survivor. Looking like all the work will be worth it.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2015)

You're getting there. And that's great there is OG paint under all of the repaint. Maybe 1 out of 5 I've worked very hard with only to find nothing underneath.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking good Ken, patience pays off!!! That is one cool looking bike! Joe


----------



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

I had a Columbia tank bike that when I bought it was covered with blue spray paint so with nothing to lose I put some paint stripper on the tank and guess what it took all the blue off and left all the decals in tack, I guess the original paint was so tough it took off the bad and left the good. 

model-a,chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 14, 2015)

Found the perfect match patina wise on a chainguard, just have to move the mount.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 16, 2015)

such a cool bike! ive never seen one of these


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2015)

I hear that there are less then 10 of them.


----------



## Artifex (Sep 26, 2015)

Patience + Perseverance = Payoff!!

Nice work on a beautiful bike.


----------

